# Plate Carrier?



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi
Can someone explain what's important to know about Plate Carrier?
I want buy some in the near Future. Does all Ballistic Plates have the same Size?
I also have to research who will sell me Genuine Plates. A Plate Carrier/ Chestrig is also nice when wearing a Backpack is no permitted.
I hope some people know about and can give me some good recommendation.
Thanks


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

https://www.ar15.com/forums/armory/So-you-want-to-buy-body-armor-/10-470037/

FotoFudgeIt Hit Hard In This Thread But Some Pics Remain

https://www.ar15.com/forums/armory/...pics-of-your-Plate-Carrier-THREAD-/10-342310/


----------



## Gauge0317 (Dec 4, 2016)

AR500 is a solid company. Their customer service is also amazing. You can look them up on YouTube. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

WTF just ~100$ for the Big Plates!
Hopefully the send outside of US.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A solid set-up that is on sale from AR 500 Armor for the month of November. Level III+ plates will stop up to a .308/7.62.



> Sentry Package Sale * - starting @ $169.99*


https://www.ar500armor.com/plate-carriers/plate-carrier-packages-w-armor/sentry-package-sale.html


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

It should accept SPEAR/BALCS soft armor inserts .


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

As far as "what's important to know", that starts with what you reasonably expect to encounter, how long you expect to wear the rig each day, and under what conditions.

Some rigs are intended for quick deployment in emergency situations. They cover minimal area, are compact, and can be carried in what looks like a briefcase, ready for deployment ASAP.
Others are for all day wear, are reinforced and padded for added comfort and durability, cover more area(including sides), and can withstand extreme environments.

So, what are you looking for in a plate carrier rig?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> A solid set-up that is on sale from AR 500 Armor for the month of November. Level III+ plates will stop up to a .308/7.62.
> 
> https://www.ar500armor.com/plate-carriers/plate-carrier-packages-w-armor/sentry-package-sale.html


Toolin' around the site, I found another sale they have for an "XL" carrier starting at $159 with plates.
https://www.ar500armor.com/plate-carriers/plate-carrier-packages-w-armor/xl-sale-basic-loadout.html

Damn... that's gonna be hard to resist. Wonder if I can get some early Christmas money. ;-)


----------



## Winston Smith (Oct 21, 2017)

In a SHTF environment, there may be times you don't wanna advertise that you're wearing armor.
I own a Level III and a Level IIIA vest. IIIA for going out, scouting, when mobility is needed. I wear clothes over it. No one knows. Lvl III for when I don't care who knows, 'cause there's a good chance people are trying to kill me. 
I can insert hard plates into my IIIA vest, but that kinda defeats the purpose. 
You own more than one firearm? Why? Same reason I own more than one vest. 

That is a helluva deal at AR500. I would start there.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I won't wear it, but steel is thin and heavy, but conceals better than ceramic.
I have 
$150 into a AWS 6094 clone
$150 into IIIa backers
$250 into Large Sapis
$100 into Pouches
$200 into filling pouches :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Unless you have Level 4 Plates (Non Metal Non Multi Hit ) you must have SPEAR/BALCs Soft Armor Inserts to Augment your level 3A steel plates to attain level 4 protection .


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

I will use it in an Urban environment.


----------

